# YEAH ! Ky house bill passes



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the Ky house bill passed yesterday - it got a 84.7% of the vote for yes - amends our state constitution to guarantee our right to fish hunt & trap - if your state does not have one - start working to get it on the next ballot !


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

[/color]Please read this again ! You buy a GUNDOG - the least you can do is giVe them the RIGHT 2 HUNT ! - off my stump now - do it noVV - or it VVill be 2 late !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

REM that is good news.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm glad for you REM and the other smart people of Kentucky.

Here we are in an extremely blue dog state (California) with red bird dogs. 

Glad I went hunting today with Bailey's fan club from the Phillippines instead of going to work. I needed a "mental health day." Two really enjoyable fellows who are going to have the first Vizslas in their country's history!

There were only a handful of hunters at the hunt club on this wonderful Wednesday morning.

Thank goodness for my dogs. They keep me focused on _*what is important*_. The sun shining warm on my face; the wind blowing the scent of a hidden pheasant into Bailey's keen nose and beautiful and steady point, followed by a great retrieve.

20 birds are becoming a wonderful pheasant sausage and are being shipped to my new friends from the Philippines. They hunted well. Ken and I worked the dogs while they did most of the shooting. (Blog post to RBD this weekend). 

The Dow drops 312 points while we hunt the fields following our dogs. Life goes on; even in California.

REM, use us here in California as a warning over the next few years. Should be quite the show.

Rod


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD -back in the late 60s Lee Marvin was on the coVer of GQ - his quote was I am afraid ! cults moving in - people forgetting Ca was a agrarian state - he was right then ! just getting worse if that is possible - hunt VVell - HUNT often !


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

McCraith - Glad to hear your state didn't let down your dog

RBD - Sounds like a successful trip with your Philippino friends. Anxious for the blog post. That's cool that you and Ken get to help in V history


----------

